# Puppy price.



## Jinxy76 (Apr 10, 2021)

Good morning. Looking to touch on the current price of Vizsla puppies just now.
We were ment to take our last litter from our Vizsla last year, but due to covid, we didn't. So we have decided to take our last litter now and still have names on our waiting list from last year. The problem we now have is that we do not want to charge the current market value for our pups, but feel we will be leaving the pups open to profiteering if we do not, and how can we guarantee the pups well being.
We are really stuck as to what to do.
Any thoughts on the current covid puppy boom, positive and negative, would be very much appreciated. 

##Please remove if inappropriate##


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't know about where you're at, but here in the US, the price for a well bred, healthy, puppy from proven lines is going to be $1500.00 to $2000.00. Puppies from proven champions may be more. And there's a wait for people willing to pay that amount. It's also not uncommon for the puppies to already be spoken for many months before they are born.
If you already have a list of potential clients, I would reach out and see if they're still interested. If the person is still interested after a year on your list, that's not a bad indicator.
Why do you not want to charge the current market value?


----------



## Shelby_46 (Apr 11, 2021)

Just picked up a pup @ $2K yesterday in Texas. There were a number of breeders that I was considering at $1.5K but they were all considerably further drive for pickup. In the end they all had well established pedigrees and honestly the $500 diffference was a wash once I considered the price of diesel and commute distance to go pick up the pup.


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

Three years ago anywhere between £800-1500 for a good Vizsla pup, now in 2021 I haven't heard of any going for less than around £3,000. I have heard of even higher prices for some other French breeds of £5,000, it has gone mad.

Part of our contract with the breeder was we could only ever part with our pup back to the breeder, no-one else, so having similar wording might help.


----------



## Jinxy76 (Apr 10, 2021)

gunnr said:


> I don't know about where you're at, but here in the US, the price for a well bred, healthy, puppy from proven lines is going to be $1500.00 to $2000.00. Puppies from proven champions may be more. And there's a wait for people willing to pay that amount. It's also not uncommon for the puppies to already be spoken for many months before they are born.
> If you already have a list of potential clients, I would reach out and see if they're still interested. If the person is still interested after a year on your list, that's not a bad indicator.
> Why do you not want to charge the current market value?


I just personally feel that the price is unjustified. It is purely profiting from covid and that is all. Yes the stud fees are up and the vet bills are up too. But nowhere near the the price that is being charged per pup. We have a good reputation and we aim to keep it. But more and more we are hearing of pups getting bought and resold straight away. We do our checks on the new owners, you can only do so much.
Thanks for your feedback. 👍


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I think it is great that you are trying to remain ethical and i have heard here in the US about the price tendency too, but never about the reselling. Is there anything you can contractually do about it? here the breeders tend to co-own their puppies on the AKC website and put in their contract the clause what PhilipL has referred to as well. so if someone would to resell, the new owner had a purebred puppy without the AKC papers for a very high price.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Maybe find a middle ground on pricing.
Co-own pups until they have passed a title of your choosing. 
I don't know why anyone would, but I saw someone asking thoughts on purchasing a Vizsla puppy for $3300. with no registration papers. It's a strange world we live in.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

texasred said:


> Maybe find a middle ground on pricing.
> Co-own pups until they have passed a title of your choosing.
> I don't know why anyone would, but I saw someone asking thoughts on purchasing a Vizsla puppy for $3300. with no registration papers. It's a strange world we live in.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Unfortunately even if you have a contract. will you be willing to spend the dollars to go to court to fight it?
Maybe charge close to the going rate then in a year refund some $ or donate to a dog rescue.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

here in UK, wire haired are up to about £3500-£4000, now that we have a roadmap for easing covid 19 I expect the prices to start coming back down to somewhere near normal again. People will have "other" things to do rather than fill the void by buying a puppy. Most V owners I know are just down to earth working class folk that ultimately like to get their dogs out on shoots a couple of times a week, but the escalating prices are putting new/replacement pups out of practical price range. What I do fear though is that once this covid pandemic is over (we have to hope it will come to that), there will be a lot of dogs that were bought to fill that void are surplus to owners requirements and end up pushed from pillar to post.My suggestion would be to find some middle ground on your price and really research your customer base.


----------



## Jinxy76 (Apr 10, 2021)

Thanks for all your comments, it's definitely helped. We have touched on a new sales contract with new buyers that the puppy can not be resold but there are too many ifs and buts with that. But it is something we're going over with a bit of help from a solicitor friend. But I would say I'm more hoping not to advertise at all and get respected folk through word of mouth alone. This litter has definitely got the brain cells working and they're not even here yet! Thanks again and feel free to add any more input. 👍


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I know a couple with a whv called Jinxy,,,are you in Lancashire?


----------



## Jinxy76 (Apr 10, 2021)

harrigab said:


> I know a couple with a whv called Jinxy,,,are you in Lancashire?


No, tz not I. We're up in Perthshire.


----------



## Alli (Apr 4, 2021)

Jinxy76 said:


> Good morning. Looking to touch on the current price of Vizsla puppies just now.
> We were ment to take our last litter from our Vizsla last year, but due to covid, we didn't. So we have decided to take our last litter now and still have names on our waiting list from last year. The problem we now have is that we do not want to charge the current market value for our pups, but feel we will be leaving the pups open to profiteering if we do not, and how can we guarantee the pups well being.
> We are really stuck as to what to do.
> Any thoughts on the current covid puppy boom, positive and negative, would be very much appreciated.
> ...


We’re in New Zealand and ours is $2,500 $NZD. I hope this helps. 🐕


----------



## Veronique (Jan 3, 2021)

Jinxy76 said:


> I just personally feel that the price is unjustified. It is purely profiting from covid and that is all. Yes the stud fees are up and the vet bills are up too. But nowhere near the the price that is being charged per pup. We have a good reputation and we aim to keep it. But more and more we are hearing of pups getting bought and resold straight away. We do our checks on the new owners, you can only do so much.
> Thanks for your feedback. 👍


Our breeder ( well established with great reputation) had 5 pages questionaire to make sure the families understand Vizsla breed needs and that the puppy will be a good match. Also we signed a written contract (most reputable breeders do that) and in the contract it says we can not resell the puppy or rehome it. If we are not able to care for it for any reason we are obligated to contact the breeder and they will find him a new home. Sure a contract is just a piece of paper, but I would say anyone hesitant to sign the contract in the 1st place should be a red flag. The way I look at the price is that I am willing to pay the extra $500 or even $1,000 knowing the breeder is responsible breeder, all health checks on mom, dad and puppies are done and etc. Our breeder even started crate training which was a life saver for us. So it really pays to get a puppy from a breeder with experience and as they say, you get what you pay for.


----------



## starrgirl (Feb 16, 2014)

In the USA, well-bred pups from health checked and OFA screened parents have a purchase price of $2000-$3000. Typically the litters of titled dogs are going to range closer to the $3K range.I have waiting lists for my pups and I have a pretty intimate knowledge of the buyers before I turn over a pup. My process is to send them a puppy questionnaire ahead of time; when it is returned to me I have a pretty good idea of the type of person who has completed it. Some are immediately disqualified as people I want to place my pups with; others that seem all right. go on the wait list. When the pregnancy is confirmed I begin my communication with the potential buyer. If I sense anything ff: about them, I follow up with pointed questions and either move forward with the wait list or let them know this litter isn't for them. I haven't heard of "flipping pups" but I feel my way of qualifying a puppy buyer works. All my puppy families stay in touch with me so I think things are going well.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Jinxy76 said:


> No, tz not I. We're up in Perthshire.


used to do a lot of work in Perthshire, around Glen Lyon,,,spectacular part of the UK


----------



## Jinxy76 (Apr 10, 2021)

Afternoon all.

Just thought I would get back to you all regarding puppy price. 

We finally agreeded not to charge the inflated prices and just keep our wits about us to sniff out any scammers. As it stands we are very happy with who we have met as potential new homes for our pups. 

Thanks for all your feed back, it was very helpful. 


Paul.


----------

